# steering stabilizer install pics?



## asianstyle (May 19, 2011)

hi, thinking about getting the rough country steering stabilizer and was wondering if anyone has any pics of it installed. i have a 91 hardbody 4x4. or any steering stabilizer for that matter.


----------

